# Bamma



## benny (Oct 9, 2009)

Is it still happening

I heard it went bust then came back?

what is going on?

cheers


----------



## BeltPerformance (Dec 20, 2009)

benny said:


> Is it still happening
> 
> I heard it went bust then came back?
> 
> ...


Their next event is at february, 13th. I made the actual belt for BAMMA which can be seen here:


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Damn that is a nice looking belt


----------



## benny (Oct 9, 2009)

sweet! can i buy one lol!

is it going to be on TV? Bravo?


----------



## BeltPerformance (Dec 20, 2009)

benny said:


> sweet! can i buy one lol!
> 
> is it going to be on TV? Bravo?


If youÂ´re really interested in getting a BAMMA belt made, i have to ask BAMMA if i can provide belts made for the public.

The event "BAMMA 2" can be seen at Bravo, sunday february 21st.


----------



## benny (Oct 9, 2009)

ha ha only kidding!

I'll just go and win one if I want one  ...as if!

No seriously it looks cool I hope bamma sticks around this time!


----------



## gregor100 (Jan 20, 2010)

Saw the advert for this today it looks pretty decent i'll definately be watching.


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

We could do with an UK-MMA belt being made though for when we get together and have a train... fight for the belt


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice idea Ste :happy:


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

One like this you mean?


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

haha the loser would wear that, sorry but that looks so camp its unreal.


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

The loser should be made to walk through the nearest town wearing a singlet :yes:


----------

